# My Youde Goblin V1.2 Build



## Redeemer (6/7/15)

So Friday night I felt bored, and decided to do a build on my newly acquired Goblin, and take pictures as I went along.
Used 26G VapoWire, on a 2mm ID coiler, 8 wraps per coil. Initial resistance came out to 0.35 Ohms, and after some tweaking, heating, ceramic tweezers compressing and getting them at their final resting place, the resistance came in at 0.6 Ohms.

Well, thats all the talking, here are the pics, in sequence of the build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (6/7/15)

Nice build there dude.

If you are a fan of the the Goblin then I highly recommend the goblin mini, same build method as the goblin, flavour is better and it looks sick on the m80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

Jumping from 0.35 to 0.6 is quite substantial? You sure you dont have a loose lead?


----------

